

PlanOut: A language and interpreter - ebakshy
https://facebook.github.io/planout/blog/planout-language.html

======
chatmasta
Interesting. I'm working on an "Expfile" project right now, which is
tangentially related to this area of exploration. The idea is that published
experiments should be reproducible, and therefore can be described in a
declarative format. I'm calling Expfile the "Procfile for experiments" \--
it's a file you upload in the top level of your research's code repository,
describing in declarative terms which variables to measure, how to measure
them, and how to get results. If anyone wants to talk to me about this I'm
doing a lot of work on it this week.

------
iamwil
Wasn't there recently something on HN about a programming language for science
experiments? Anyone know what it was called again? It'd be interesting to
compare the two languages.

~~~
patcon
I just spent some time re-finding that post a few days ago at an Ethereum
meetup! :)

[http://www.antha-lang.org/](http://www.antha-lang.org/)

~~~
iamwil
Yeah! Antha was what I was thinking about. Thanks for looking it up!

